# Is jug fishing legal in ohio



## kane10

Is it legal here to jug fish? If so anybody doing it, any luck? What type of set up are you using?


----------



## JimmyMac

FLOATLINES  Floatline or jug fishing is permitted in (1) all streams; (2) Sandusky Bay west of the New York Central Railroad
bridge; (3) Berlin Lake south and west of St. Rt. 225; (4) Mosquito Lake north of the causeway and south of a line of buoys
designating the waterfowl refuge; (5) Charles Mill Lake north of St. Rt. 430; (6) Clendening Lake east of St. Rt. 799; (7) Seneca
Lake south of St. Rt. 147; (8) Tappan Lake above the gas line causeway and St. Rt. 646; (9) Atwood Lake north and east of St. Rt.
542 north at Dellroy; (10) Piedmont Lake in Sections 11 and 12 of Kirkwood Township; (11) Wills Creek Lake except in the area
directly in front of the Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District boat landing; and (12) ALL PUBLIC WATERS EXCEPT WHERE
PROHIBITED BY THE OWNER IN AUTHORITY. It is unlawful to set, use, or maintain more than six floatlines in all public waters of
the state of Ohio less than 700 surface acres in size. Floats must be of nonshatterable material and bear the name and address of
the user. Floats must be freely adrift and be attended by the user at all times. Treble hooks are unlawful.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub084.pdf


----------



## catfish_hunter

You can catch just as many fish and the same size using rod n reel....Just sayin!


----------



## rustyfish

I only keep very few fish a year to eat, so I have never had any reason to jug anything but turtles


----------



## kane10

2 fishing poles plus 6 jugs= more fish. My math catches more fish.


----------



## rustyfish

Does anyone jug fish just for C&R, because that just seems strange to me.


----------



## catfish_hunter

I know several people who line just for fun and CPR. On flatheads anyways...I know they will keep some channels but not many...


----------



## kane10

I release all fish that I catch. Just wanted to jug to see what bait works best in different areas on various types. Not trying to eradicate the species.


----------



## Scioto jetsled

I jug just to c&r....I take a couple younguns with me and we have a great time chasing them down....the kids talking and acting like them guys on swamp people....freakin hilarious! This year was the first year for me but I will continue for many more.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

